# French Door Cost?



## jeff009 (May 31, 2008)

Tried using the search function and didn't really see an answer.  What is a reasonable cost to replace a sliding glass door with french doors (labor and materials).  Bought an older home and there are 4 sliding glass doors, want to replace all 4, but not sure on overall costs.  Ball park estimates would be helpful for custom and standard sized doors.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## inspectorD (May 31, 2008)

There are no magic bullet answers. It depends on where you live.
Around here, you price the door, then triple it.

Call some contractors and get some free estimates. Then tell us what they are and include. Then you'll be in the right ballpark.


----------



## JulieC (Jun 1, 2008)

We had some screwy french doors installed by the previous idiot-owners.  They were drafty and opened exactly the opposite of how you would expect french doors to operate ... with the hinges in the center.

This was about 3 years ago in Ohio.  We paid about $700-800 for the new french doors at either Lowe's or Home Depot.  Standard size, 6' wide x 6'8" high, hinges toward the outer edges , and built in blinds between the double paned glass.  The contractor gave us an estimate of ~$500 for labor, charged us ~$800.  That was typical for our experience with his company, we've found better since.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 1, 2008)

As mentioned this is something you will have to do yourself since there are so many doors out there and another thing you must check is the height of the rough opening because if memory serves sliding doors used to be shorter than regular exterior doors.


----------



## Bdempsey813 (Feb 16, 2009)

Suggest Lowe's or Home Depot for pricing the doors, then find a handyman to install. My experience is that purchasing the doors yourself eliminates the contracter getting his markup! This sort of job is best handled by a reputable handyman instead of a contracter for expense, roughly half as much.


----------



## T Ayers Construction (Feb 17, 2009)

and if you go by Bdempsey's advice don't forget to go pick up your own doors in your car, or whatever grocery getter you have or, have the doors delivered for $60.00 or more from Lowe's or Home D, your choice because my truck cost me $40,000 new and the trailer was another $8,000 to be able to haul all of the above mentioned in one shot plus tools to do the job. And ask yourself why is a contractor more than a handyman?? A contractor will 99% of the time be buying and installing a door that is a lot better than you can buy at Home D or Lowe's. A handyman does not care , you order the door, you pick up the door and get it to the job and call him when it gets there so he can come over to install it and leave so, Where's  the  leg work, there is none wa-- la cheaper price. A contractor on the other hand has to go drive and bid on this door ( say 20 miles away 40 round trip) at 14 mpg X $3..00 gal for diesel == $8.57 in fuel , 1 1/2 of time spent with homeowner.. $30.00, plus another 1 1/2 to order the door, pick up the door from the supplier and more fuel, time and money so that means a contractor is already out about $80.00 before we even take a nail out of the trim ..ya ok ..not to mention, Insurance, liabilities and trash disposal and  such .. The only ONE good word Bd put in his post was RELIABLE, My advice is to talk to friends and family to find RELIABLE contractors or handymen or women, get prices for the work needed done and in writing, I's dotted and the T's crossed because  you have a nice job on your hands and you don't want to leave it the hands of a guy that thinks he can do it. I called Lowe's and asked for a price for there french door set up and it was $300.00 plus another $300.00 to install (maybe a little more for your area) now you need a lock set roughly $40.00, that's probably your cheapest way out but can you trust the install?? so your cheapest door is $300.00 you can also spend and easily $1500.00- $2000.00 for a french door (its self )for a well known brand , do your homework, delete each door one by one and you will soon figure out the one you want and the contractor or handyman you want to do your job and to do it well... GOOD LUCK...Jeff..


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 17, 2009)

I would check Angie's List for some local Contractors with high ratings to give you a quote.


----------

